# dual battery



## hunter4lifejimmy (Feb 29, 2012)

Which batteries would you optima or odyssey and which model for a polaris ranger.
Thanks


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a PC925 in mine. Seen quite a few people run a dual setup with those.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Optima are junk these days. They are not the battery they used to be. Odyssey batts have been great. I have dual 925 in both my razors, I pull a lot of power with my bikes off for several hours running the systems and lights. They have never died. Optimas have.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

There is a place under the hood in the ranger crew next to the stock battery, measure and see if Odyssey has a battery that will fit in that space. In the crew, I have two Optimas mounter under the front storage seat. I will be getting rid of those for Odyssey's


----------



## REELKAOS (May 21, 2010)

*2nd battery*

I added a wet sounds sound bar

My install included a 4 x 4 and a 2 x 4 screwed and glued to bottom of passenger seat pullout on my 900 crew

mounted a battery tray onto the wood and bought an onboard trickle charger with a pig tail plug at Harbor Freight for 21.00 mounted next to battery.

all fit nicely

works great.. ttl cost 100.00

:flag:


----------

